

Ask HN: smallest xml parser - seshagiric

What is the smallest DOM capable XML parser - size is important (i.e. ok if its 2,3,4th fastest).
======
noodle
what language? or any language?

~~~
bdfh42
Looks like the questioner lost interest - or did not like the answer

~~~
seshagiric
Oh sorry, actually I guess my post got lost in the "new" section and I did not
find these comments.

Anyway, the language is not important but the library should be for the
Windows platform. It is for a handheld: memory resources are low and hence the
question.

------
bdfh42
The one built into the browser.

